# Animation exposing the anti vaping crowd



## Alex (15/5/15)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## dewald.kotze (15/5/15)

This is very interesting. Just shows you how ignorant people can be

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (15/5/15)

damn its blocked by my work network. Now i have to wait till this evening to check it ...


----------



## Keith Milton (15/5/15)

Mine blocked at work aswell


----------

